# Books



## shortys7777 (Jan 25, 2022)

Trying to spend less time on my phone at night. I'm not really into reading unless its something that really has my interest. Does anyone have any recommendations? I'm into expedition/thrill documentaries on nextflix and youtube. I also watch videos on building off grid cabins, canoe treks, backpacking, fishing, firewood, chainsaws, woodworking etc.


----------

